# Interest in classical guitar capos / cejilla anyone?



## Markblues (Mar 22, 2018)

In between my practice time I've been building a number of Cejilla by hand. For those of you who are unaware of what these are, they are the traditional capo you often see flamenco guitarists using. I've put these builds up on my website for you to see. I've now so many that I've a handful up for grabs. Obviously I can't use more than one at a time  You can see what's currently there at http://www.markhussey.com/cejilla

Maybe they are of interest to come of you


----------

